# We Got Burnt... Again



## Gizmo (20/5/14)

So we had aspire Nautilus arrive this morning.. I got them from a supplier that claimed they are 100% original.. However, upon further inspection they clearly not. On scratching the back security code some of them don't even come off others that do the code has been used many times before. 

I am seriously irritated. Anyway we will still need to sell these clones. They will be discounted and apparently real nautilus coils will work in it so all may not be lost.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/clearomizers/aspire-nautilus-clearomizer-tank-clone.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (20/5/14)

Oh my word, that's a real schlep Giz


----------



## Gizmo (20/5/14)

Such is life  I think the price is fair and we will still move them i'm sure.. However, I will always state on our website clearly if they are not authentic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/5/14)

I might just have grabbed one of those for that price, I must have put my order through just minutes before. 
But I think I made the right choice with the mPT3's


----------



## Gizmo (20/5/14)

Damn but this thing chucks vapor lol... Now I see what the craze is


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/5/14)

We will be sticking to our usual suppliers from now on, this was a new supplier we thought we would try out and I didnt get a chance to do as I have done before and email the original manufacturer. Been playing with it though it is almost as if it is authentic, only noticed one tiny difference


----------



## annemarievdh (20/5/14)

Aaaa man, that is bad. Well as you say not all is lost.


----------



## PeterHarris (20/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We will be sticking to our usual suppliers from now on, this was a new supplier we thought we would try out and I didnt get a chance to do as I have done before and email the original manufacturer. Been playing with it though it is almost as if it is authentic, only noticed one tiny difference


if its the same one that you have some of your test juice in, then i'd say not to worry, as i thought it was the original, the quality of the tank was good....and it was pretty


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> if its the same one that you have some of your test juice in, then i'd say not to worry, as i thought it was the original, the quality of the tank was good....and it was pretty



Yip thats the one  I wouldnt have known they were fakes if I never checked the authentication scratch thingys the box didnt look very smart to me which is what made me check but other than that I honestly thought they were real

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renato Da Silva (20/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We will be sticking to our usual suppliers from now on, this was a new supplier we thought we would try out and I didnt get a chance to do as I have done before and email the original manufacturer. Been playing with it though it is almost as if it is authentic, only noticed one tiny difference




we should organise a angry mob against them, sure we will probably have to fly there but still... For Vaper's in SA!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xhale (20/5/14)

thats a bloody good price you are offering it at though, kudos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (21/5/14)

Gotta do this! @Rowan Francis lookie


----------



## Silver (21/5/14)

Thanks @Gizmo 

Interesting that he doesnt replace the filler material in the cup, just takes out the dual coil and replaces it with a single. 

I wonder how long the filler material lasts until it needs to be replaced or wears out


----------



## Hein510 (21/5/14)

Any chance you will be bringing some of these down to the meet?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

We can if you want


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/5/14)

@Gizmo , i thunks i be needing an nautilus !!


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/5/14)

well i am pleasantly surprised at the little aspire nautilus , i got a taster of some import joose in it from @Stroodlepuff and it is really whipping the llamas ass .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (21/5/14)

Winamp!!!! 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (21/5/14)

You mean....
Winam. .winamp, it really kicks ....

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (10/7/14)

@VapeKing 

On this topic, see this review from Grimm Green about the new Nautilus Mini but more importantly, the new BVC (bottom vertical coil) type coils it uses; which is also compatible with the standard Nautilus

I'd really like to get my hands on some of these coils!

Check it out:

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

